
The History Manifesto [pdf] - MaysonL
https://www.cambridge.org/core/services/aop-file-manager/file/57594fd0fab864a459dc7785/historymanifesto-2Oct2014.pdf
======
MaysonL
Stewart Brand on Twitter "This is an outstanding book on long-term thinking.
It makes the case for a much stronger role for historians in the public
discourse and policy."

